# Long Term Visit Pass vs Tourist Visa



## rankin86 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi there,

I am moving across to Singapore and bringing my de-facto partner with me. 

In regards to the long term visit pass vs the tourist visa... does either one have any advantage over the other in obtaining better roles? ie. if you are on a tourist visa, will employers have to go through more to get you an employment pass and might push back on doing it? Or with Long term visit holders, I heard that the employer can just write a letter of consent to MoM for employment rather than an employment pass? Is this correct??

Any help would be great! My partner works in HR/Recruitment and doesn't want to take too many steps back in her career by moving over and if the certain pass/visa helps then let us know!

Thanks
AR


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

rankin86 said:


> In regards to the long term visit pass vs the tourist visa... does either one have any advantage over the other in obtaining better roles? ie. if you are on a tourist visa, will employers have to go through more to get you an employment pass and might push back on doing it? Or with Long term visit holders, I heard that the employer can just write a letter of consent to MoM for employment rather than an employment pass? Is this correct??


De facto partner may be recognised by ICA if you are from certain countries. Or not.

Now back to LTVP vs social visa, no difference when you apply for a EP. If on Tourist visa, she will have to do visa runs until she gets a EP, which is pushing it a bit.

Now what is your status ?

LTVP is _generally_ for spouse of PR/SC, and with a LOC, they can work.
https://www.ica.gov.sg/services_centre_overview.aspx?pageid=376

Visitor Whose Spouse Is A Singapore Citizen (SC)
Visitor Whose Spouse Is A Singapore Permanent Resident (SPR)
Visitor (below 21 years old) Whose Parent Is A Singapore Citizen (SC) or Singapore Permanent Resident (SPR)
Visitor Whose Child (above the age of 21 years old) is a Singapore Citizen (SC) or Singapore Permanent Resident (SPR)
Visitors who are Students of Institute of Higher Learning Seeking Employment in Singapore 
Female Visitor Whose Child/Grandchild Is Studying in Singapore On A Student's Pass
Visitor Seeking Permission To Deliver A Child In Singapore 

For spouse of EP holder, it's Dependent pass.

Key facts on Dependant's Pass

Legally married spouse or unmarried children under 21 years of eligible Employment Pass or S Pass holders.


----------

